# Church Wedding and Funeral Guides



## Marrow Man (Feb 23, 2009)

I am getting ready to begin putting together a guide for those wishing to have weddings and funerals at our church. This will include things like the purpose behind the ceremonies, what sorts of music may be used (and not used), etc.

I was wondering if anyone out there had an electronic copy of either of these I could peruse (or steal!  ). If so, PM me or point me to your website or whatever. I will be eternally grateful for your help.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 23, 2009)

We have policies for weddings and funerals, maybe they will help: Policies Tchula Presbyterian Church.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 23, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> We have policies for weddings and funerals, maybe they will help: Policies Tchula Presbyterian Church.



Thanks, Andrew. That is just the sort of thing I'm looking for.


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2009)

Wedding policies and information at the links here:

Weddings at Park Cities Presbyterian Church: wedding-information


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 23, 2009)

Tim,

This is on my to-do list because we open our building on April 5 (D.v.). If you'd like, I'll email you what we finally come up with as another source.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Tim,
> 
> This is on my to-do list because we open our building on April 5 (D.v.). If you'd like, I'll email you what we finally come up with as another source.



Fred, thanks. I'd love it if you could email me a copy.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 24, 2009)




----------

